# Concorde TVT bike frame or complete bike *WANTED*



## lukAs98 (20 May 2015)

Money waiting. I'm looking for a Concorde Tvt 90s carbon composite bike or frame.

Preferably I would like it to be 56-58cm. However will consider any size. 

Will consider other 90s carbon frames with alloy lugs(like Specialized epics etc) 

Inbox or comment with what you have please


----------

